# Jiffy model 30 troubles Help!!!



## redshirt32

Bids Service Inc. 
11276 10 Mile Rd.
Warren, Mi.
They sell the rebuild kits for 11.00 and change.
Bought one last week.


----------



## patcheroo

That looks like mine! Maybe a little older than mine. Bought mine new about 1990......Patch


----------



## Dave B

Auger help
I also have a jiffy and the shaft wont spin After some help on the sight I got a number in dearborn who repairs all Jiffy augers. any one need it please let me know


----------



## Houghton laker

Glad I could help you out riverboy!!....Dave contact Jiffy and let them know your problem...they may help you out and send you the gear you need!!...After 20yrs. of owning my jiffy with no problems I just sold it to a buddy for $150.00 and purchased the brand new stealth version with the teflon auger!!! Hopefully I will have as much luck with this one as I did the other!!!.....What I use to do with the older one was when It was Below -0- degrees out I would spray the auger and chisel bit with pam!! then you wouldn't have the problem of it Icing Up!! Worked good!!....I also have a line on the new 2hp. stealth for a great price...I am going to pick it up Friday and use it down here so I won't have to haul my other one back and forth from the Cabin!!


----------



## riverboy

Patch or Mike

Bringing this up again! 

Is your a 3 hp or 2 hp? Im thinking mine is a 3hp, but never did find out for sure. Anyone know? I will try emailing Jiffy.

Thanks and bring on the ice!


----------

